# My first and last bear



## Craig Knight (Oct 24, 2011)

123 lbs, sow, had 3 all about the same size come into my food plot Sunday and I got this one. Now waiting for the gw to give me a call back to come look it over.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2011)

give us more information, why is this your last bear?


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I had never shot one and always wanted to try the meat, and wanted a rug so now that I have the rug nd the guy thats preparing the meat gets it done I'll try it but if its as greasy as he said it would be I probably wont have any use to kill another one. She stunk to high heaven, no signs of anything dead , but smelled like she had been wallowing in crap. one of the others was a little bigger but never got a shot on it, or I would have taken it instead, had 2 other guys that saw bears too on their food plots.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 24, 2011)

Craig Knight said:


> Well I had never shot one and always wanted to try the meat, and wanted a rug so now that I have the rug nd the guy thats preparing the meat gets it done I'll try it but if its as greasy as he said it would be I probably wont have any use to kill another one. She stunk to high heaven, no signs of anything dead , but smelled like she had been wallowing in crap. one of the others was a little bigger but never got a shot on it, or I would have taken it instead, had 2 other guys that saw bears too on their food plots.



Bear meat is delicious, and is certainly no greasier than pork, or most beef. It tastes like a cross between beef and pork. Most people who say that bear meat isn't good have never actually eaten it, or have tried it cooked some weird way that would also render a filet mignon inedible.


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I'm sort of looking forward to trying it and hopefully it'll be better than I'm expecting, but if not I know I won't be shooting another one.


----------



## buckeroo (Oct 24, 2011)

Where you getting it processed? I assume you live off of or near Jot em Down Rd. and that is in the vicinity of where I'd want a processor to be when I get my bear.


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 24, 2011)

buckeroo said:


> Where you getting it processed? I assume you live off of or near Jot em Down Rd. and that is in the vicinity of where I'd want a processor to be when I get my bear.



Yes sir , Jot'em down rd, A guy in jasper is doing it for me, Dormineys n Carnesville does them but I worked a deal with a buddy to cut me up some like he does for trade on some of the meat.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats on the kill. Nice bear. Never eaten bear and look forward to the day to try it.


----------



## FMBear (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats on your bear!  I'm a 365 day a year venison eater, but PREFER black bear over deer any day.  I use Neese Processing in Woodstock and they do up great sausage, brats, and kielbasa with it.  I especially like the backstraps smoked or crock potted.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Oct 24, 2011)

If you would like a pleasant dining experiance with Bear, put a roast in a Turkey pan and cover it with sweet onions, mound them up on top of it and cook slowly, around 210-215 degrees all night long.,[course black pepper, salt, and season to taste, I like a little hot pepper vinegar wiped on the roast]. In the morning add carrotts, and allow to cook at same temperature all day. Towards the evening add peas and a few spuds to taste and you will have a delicious treat. Most people ruin Bear by trying to cook it at to high a temperature to fast.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 24, 2011)

Bear meat is some good eats


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 24, 2011)

Michael F. Gray said:


> If you would like a pleasant dining experiance with Bear, put a roast in a Turkey pan and cover it with sweet onions, mound them up on top of it and cook slowly, around 210-215 degrees all night long.,[course black pepper, salt, and season to taste, I like a little hot pepper vinegar wiped on the roast]. In the morning add carrotts, and allow to cook at same temperature all day. Towards the evening add peas and a few spuds to taste and you will have a delicious treat. Most people ruin most meats by trying to cook it at to high a temperature to fast.



Fixed it.


----------



## NorthGaDawg069 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey Craig, Good Job! I have been seeing bears all season but I have chose to let them pass for now. It seems they are running all of my deer off though so, I think I gonna start killing!!! This is Jonathan Hubbard by the way! good to see you on here.


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 24, 2011)

NorthGaDawg069 said:


> Hey Craig, Good Job! I have been seeing bears all season but I have chose to let them pass for now. It seems they are running all of my deer off though so, I think I gonna start killing!!! This is Jonathan Hubbard by the way! good to see you on here.



Whats up old friend, I'll stop by and talk with you  one day , you still up at Dawson EMS


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 24, 2011)

Id like to kill a bear if you need em thinned down some more  Congrats on the kill. I guess I'll look for one on the forest this week.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats on a NICE Bear!


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 24, 2011)

Michael F. Gray said:


> If you would like a pleasant dining experiance with Bear, put a roast in a Turkey pan and cover it with sweet onions, mound them up on top of it and cook slowly, around 210-215 degrees all night long.,[course black pepper, salt, and season to taste, I like a little hot pepper vinegar wiped on the roast]. In the morning add carrotts, and allow to cook at same temperature all day. Towards the evening add peas and a few spuds to taste and you will have a delicious treat. Most people ruin Bear by trying to cook it at to high a temperature to fast.



Be sure to trim as much fat as you can off of the meat before you cook it.

Congrats on your bear!


----------



## pnome (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## deadend (Oct 24, 2011)

Most of those who eschew bear meat have never tried it and are simply defecating from the oral cavity.


----------



## 900 Shooter (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats on the bear.


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks guys it was definitely an adrenaline rush. I'm looking forward to trying some of the meat , hopefully it will be better than what some have told me. You guys seem to like it and I love deer meat so hopefully it will agree with me.


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 25, 2011)

Cooked some steaks from my first one this weekend. Salt, pepper and a little garlic. It was better than any venison I've ever had. Wife loved it. It was real good and tender.


----------



## benosmose (Oct 25, 2011)

Michael F. Gray said:


> If you would like a pleasant dining experiance with Bear, put a roast in a Turkey pan and cover it with sweet onions, mound them up on top of it and cook slowly, around 210-215 degrees all night long.,[course black pepper, salt, and season to taste, I like a little hot pepper vinegar wiped on the roast]. In the morning add carrotts, and allow to cook at same temperature all day. Towards the evening add peas and a few spuds to taste and you will have a delicious treat. Most people ruin Bear by trying to cook it at to high a temperature to fast.



This man is right you can cook big ol boar hog shoulders or hams or anything else you kill like this and it will be good its all about preparation.


----------



## rivercritter (Oct 25, 2011)

i heard the same thing about bear meat. i was scared 2 death 2 eat any people talked like it was the worst thing theyve ever eat. but i finally killed one and tried it 4 myself. look out bears cause im hungry and it was delicious


----------



## John I. Shore (Oct 25, 2011)

Craig Knight said:


> Well I had never shot one and always wanted to try the meat, and wanted a rug so now that I have the rug nd the guy thats preparing the meat gets it done I'll try it but if its as greasy as he said it would be I probably wont have any use to kill another one. *She stunk to high heaven*, no signs of anything dead , but smelled like she had been wallowing in crap. one of the others was a little bigger but never got a shot on it, or I would have taken it instead, had 2 other guys that saw bears too on their food plots.



 Yep, they do stink don't they!!!  You should smell a Brown Bear or a Griz.....Would choke a buzzard.  

John I.
Messermacher


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 25, 2011)

Did mine in the crockpot and gave half a dozen people a piece to try and 100% said it was the best meat they had ever had...


----------



## Wes (Oct 27, 2011)

I was under the impression that most bears did not smell...maybe this girl had been wallowing in something? I saw this guy outside Ellijay and his full size truck bed was filled up with one big bear. He didnt smell a bit. You could have layed down on him and taken a nap.


----------



## John I. Shore (Oct 27, 2011)

Wes said:


> I was under the impression that most bears did not smell...maybe this girl had been wallowing in something? I saw this guy outside Ellijay and his full size truck bed was filled up with one big bear. He didnt smell a bit. You could have layed down on him and taken a nap.



That's impressive. I've never been close to one that didn't. Brownies stink so bad that I have smelled them way before seeing them.  When they make your eyes water you get a little edgy if you haven't spotted them.  

John I.
Messermacher


----------



## jp94 (Oct 27, 2011)

I highly recommend you take the tenderloin and cut into 1inch cubes and marinate in teriyaki and wistershire sauce overnight. Cut some jalpano's into slices and wrap all with half a peice of bacon. Put them on the smoker for 2 to 3 hours. It taste awesome. I have some friends that will not eat any wild game and I servered these up to them and the all loved them. They still do not know that they were actually eating bear meat. Bear burgers are also great with a little wistershire and black pepper and garlic from one of those little grinders you can buy on the spice isle at the grocery store.


----------



## Old Texan (Mar 16, 2012)

A lot of the taste has to do with the Bear's diet. If they frequent garbage dumps, which aren't around much anymore, they'll have a very bad greasy taste to them. This used to be quite an issue back in the 60's-70's when dumps/landfills laid open more often than nowadays.

Normal diet and they should taste fine if properly prepared.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 16, 2012)

*Bear meat isn't greasey*

Cook it on a grill. Take my word for it, its good.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Mar 18, 2012)

We ate every single bite of my bear from Maine, and loved every mouthfull.  The smoked roasts were the best!


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ain't nuffin wrong with bear meat. My g/f was hesitant at 1st. Made a meatloaf, she loved it. Made a bear stew the other day. Sure was good.
 I've got to get a bear this year, already out of bear meat and boss lady says that's a bad thing..


----------



## tlight0 (Apr 13, 2012)

Were you in a club or hunting public land. If you were in a club are the taking  new members?


----------



## Kewanee Girl (May 7, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## j_seph (May 7, 2012)

How was the meat?


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 7, 2012)

tlight0 said:


> Were you in a club or hunting public land. If you were in a club are the taking  new members?



You don't need a club to kill a bear, the Chattahoochee National Forest is COVERED up with them. You just gotta go scout a little to find a good spot.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 7, 2012)

messermacher said:


> That's impressive. I've never been close to one that didn't. Brownies stink so bad that I have smelled them way before seeing them.  When they make your eyes water you get a little edgy if you haven't spotted them.
> 
> John I.
> Messermacher


----------



## Dana Young (May 7, 2012)

Not all of them stink but some smell just like pole cats just not as strong.


----------

